# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Clip chạy thử máy khoan từ Magbroach MD40

## ngochieu5522

Công sức chạy tận lên xưởng để quay được cái clip này, chia sẻ cho mọi người cùng xem.


Đây là máy khoan từ châu âu, hiệu Magbroach model là MD40.

----------


## elenercom

bao nhiêu xèng thế bác chủ?

----------


## ngochieu5522

> bao nhiêu xèng thế bác chủ?


Hiện tại giá bán của máy này là 20.000.000 chưa bao gồm VAT.
Bạn có thể theo giõi giá của model này tại http://cokhi24h.com/may-khoan-tu-Magbroach-MD40.html

Cám ơn bạn.

----------

